# 1-andro rx side effects



## dsc123 (Nov 29, 2010)

ive been doing a lot of research on the prohormone, and was wondering what side effects are possible if i was to do a 6 week cycle at 400mg week 1 then 600mg there on after as a cycle with anabolic matrix being used for 6 weeks taken from the day after my last pill as 4 pills per day. as 1-andro rx doesnt convert to dht and is non liver toxic what side effects can i expect. and increase in blood pressure, or lose of sperm count? also with the anabolic matrix which has DHEA in is the only possible side effect possible serious cardiovascular effects such as heart palpitations? 

thanks


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anybody no, prince?


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 30, 2010)

Read the stickie on PHs. A lot of good info on there.


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

The Side effects are simple..

1) Your cock gets harder and stay erect for longer periods of time during AP

2) Your muscles will get bigger (even your love muscle)

3) Strength Increases

4) Increased Desirability 

5) STD's from all the Hookers that want your cock


Satisfied?


Oh, and Can I get an *Amen?*


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha thanks but I no about all that already, I was mainly asking about the blood pressure and lose in sperm count?


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Sperm will be good enough to impregnate a 100 women

and Blood Pressure will be fine.


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

I no that you shouldn't really drink at all if you train but is it a big no no to not drink whilst on 1 andro or the pct even though it's non liver toxic?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> ive been doing a lot of research on the prohormone, and was wondering what side effects are possible if i was to do a 6 week cycle at 400mg week 1 then 600mg there on after as a cycle with anabolic matrix being used for 6 weeks taken from the day after my last pill as 4 pills per day. as 1-andro rx doesnt convert to dht and is non liver toxic what side effects can i expect. and increase in blood pressure, or lose of sperm count? also with the anabolic matrix which has DHEA in is the only possible side effect possible serious cardiovascular effects such as heart palpitations?
> 
> thanks



First of all I recommend a 6 week cycle of 1-Andro Rx at 600mg daily.

Anabolic-Matrix only has 15mg of DHEA per serving (not enough to worry about), I recommend taking AMRx on cycle *and* with PCT.

For PCT take 2 caps of E-Control Rx for 4 weeks along with the 2 caps of AMRx.

Honestly you probably won't notice many side effects other than an increase in strength, energy, muscle hardness and weight gain.


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great help thanks, when I decide to start my cycle I shall be ordering some!


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

prince could get, explain this please.

ATD would also be expected to interfere with production of natural testosterone by acting upon the hypothalamus pituitary testicular axis (HPTA), therefore this compound should not be used during post cycle therapy (PCT), however it could successfully be used during a cycle to help keep estrogen in control. Anecdotal reports and animal studies have also shown ATD inhibits libido and general sexual potency.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> prince could get, explain this please. ATD would also be expected to interfere with production of natural  testosterone by acting upon the hypothalamus pituitary testicular axis  (HPTA), therefore this compound should not be used during post cycle  therapy (PCT), however it could successfully be used during a cycle to  help keep estrogen in control. Anecdotal reports and animal studies have  also shown ATD inhibits libido and general sexual potency.




*ATD for Estrogen Control & PCT*

ATD (3,17-dioxo-etiochol-1,4,6-triene) is a recent introduction to  estrogen control. It is thought to stop estrogen production in a manner  similar to steroidal AI’s such as exemestane. Brand name ATD’s are  Rebound XT, Rebound Reloaded, Novedex XT, Ultra H.O.T and Ultra  H.O.T.ter.

 ATD is technically an aromatase inhibitor, but with some interesting  properties that make it a very useful addition to our estrogen control  arsenals.

 There are two negative feedback loops that we try to correct through  post cycle therapy. The first is elevated estrogen levels from aromatase  activity act on the hypothalamus to decrease GnRH production. The  second is that elevated androgen levels stimulate androgen receptors in  the hypothalamus causing decreased GnRH production. Decreased GnRH leads  to reduced LH and FSH production, both of which are directly involved  in testosterone production.

 Typical PCT with SERM’s and AI’s address the estrogen component of  this negative feedback, but do nothing for androgenic stimulation of the  hypothalamus. ATD addresses the androgenic feedback loop. ATD has 90%  androgenic activity in muscle tissue but only 10% androgenic activity in  the hypothalamus.

 ATD works for androgen activity the same way that tamoxifen works for  estrogen. Tamoxifen blocks estrogen in breast tissue, but has positive  effects in other tissue such as liver and bone. ATD blocks androgens in  the hypothalamus, but allows it to be active in other tissue.

 Because of this dual action estrogen levels are lowered while testosterone levels begin to rise. This  is because ATD tricks your hypothalamus into thinking testosterone  levels are low so it produces more. ATD provides benefits far beyond  simply controlling estrogen in your body. Through its control over the  androgen negative feedback loop testosterone production is restarted  much faster. And the faster you recover your natural testosterone  production the easier it is to keep muscular gains.
 In addition to ATD’s benefits for post cycle therapy studies have  shown that employing ATD during AAS use maintains significant HPTA  function. This means reduced testicular atrophy and faster post-cycle  recovery. This is something that you simply can’t get from estrogen  control alone.

 ATD can also be used by the natural athlete to increase testosterone  production. In studies increases of up to 400% in testosterone have been  seen. This is equivalent to injecting 400-600mg per week of  testosterone enanthate or cypionate. This means continued growth for the  natural athlete without the problems and side effects usually associated with injecting  testosterone.

 While there should technically not be any difference between the ATD  ptoducts I have personally seen the best results using Rebound XT by  Designer Supplements. I believe  it is also the most cost effective of the ATD products out there. Your  mileage may vary.

 I’ve found the following discussion on running SERM’s inverse to  ATD’s which is both informative and by all accounts very effective. It  has been posted on many forums and the credit  for it goes to Dr. D. Thank you Dr. D!
 “Discussion on running SERM inverse to ATD.

Estrogen only “rebounds” based on the mechanism of suppression. SERM,  for example, only masks estrogen expression by occupying receptors but  estrogen production is left unchecked and actually increases as  testosterone levels increase. AI’s like letro inhibit inducible enzymes  and just like a leaky faucet, they body will eventually try to balance  the equation with increased aromatase activity. Steroidal AI’s like  Teslac, Exemestane, and ReboundXT will not result in ‘rebound’ phenomena  because the inhibition is non-competitive and irreversible. They act as  false substrates, so aromatase is still happy to act on them (instead  of androstenedione) and the body keeps no record of an imbalance. There  is no leaky faucet. In fact, after prolonged use, steroidal AI’s often  produce a protracted anti-e benefit even after being discontinued. This  is why I suggest an inverse taper with SERM and RXT for PCT with an  abrupt stoppage of RXT at the end. As the SERM elevates  androgen/estrogen production, the AI dose is increased to compensate  while the SERM is phased out. It works quite well to use this approach  and rebound is not encountered. Adding LX and/or DHEA also really makes for a killer PCT in this  scheme.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/articles_atd.php


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok thanks very much for your time!


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 5, 2010)

hi prince, you say to take the anabolic matrix for 10 weeks alltogether, but the recommended dosage says not to exceed 8 weeks?


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 6, 2010)

?


----------



## Flathead (Dec 6, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> hi prince, you say to take the anabolic matrix for 10 weeks alltogether, but the recommended dosage says not to exceed 8 weeks?


 


dsc123 said:


> ?


 

If you noticed the last 4wks drops down to two caps e/d versus four. That's why you would be safe to extend it out another 2wks.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 6, 2010)

Prince,  if I understand you correctly, you recommend using an ATD while on and after a steroid cycle? Is this common among others?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Prince,  if I understand you correctly, you recommend using an ATD while on and after a steroid cycle? Is this common among others?



I said that I am using E-Control Rx  this way but not necessarily recommending it to anyone else.


----------



## garciads1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone I am new to the forum you all have Great information!


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 16, 2010)

So in essence... say one is on TRT .. like me.. and is cruising along.. like me... waiting to do a bulker.. like me... someone who has never really done any PH's ever.. like me...

what would be a more likely better choice for someone to let's say Lean and harden a bit more because of the HOLIDAYS.. hahaha...

Should I go with this what seems to be amazing 1-ANDROrx or the Super-DMZrx !? .. This is definitely something i must know in the next let's say 10 days max... and THE ONLY REASON I am considering it over any AAS is because of a tri-fold reason .. 

1)I've done them all, time to try something NEW even if it is a Pro-Hormone because I am not looking for major gains.. maybe a little added assistance in dropping some unwanted bodyfat, a definitive increase in strength is always a plus 

2) because it would take too long to get here if i wanted to utilize an oral like Anavar or something.. I only have 10 weeks until my Bulker starts. and 

3) The most important reason... EVERYONE HERE SAYS THEY WORK AND THEY ARE GREAT !!

So outta the minute list of what I want to see out of my experience with these... 

which one would better suit me?? The 1-ANDROrx or the Super-DMZrx??

Keep in mind I am on 100mgs of Test Cyp per wk and 25mgs ED of proviron ..

So which one guys?? Come on  .. help A BRO make an important decision !!


And sorry OP for kinda hijacking your thread.. i really didn't want to create a new one that was based on the same topic.. and for that I apologize 


-TD


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 17, 2010)

BUMP !! NEED TO KNOW !! Please and Thank You Bro's.. hahahaha It's not that often someone like me is gonna consider the PH world.. so I WOULD GLADLY APPRECIATE SOME INSIGHT.. 

I promise to spread my overwhelming knowledge in every other aspect in the sport of Bodybuilding.. but this is ONE Thing I know nothing about.. so please assist !!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> BUMP !! NEED TO KNOW !! Please and Thank You Bro's.. hahahaha It's not that often someone like me is gonna consider the PH world.. so I WOULD GLADLY APPRECIATE SOME INSIGHT..
> 
> I promise to spread my overwhelming knowledge in every other aspect in the sport of Bodybuilding.. but this is ONE Thing I know nothing about.. so please assist !!


 

Ask HeavyIron what he thinks.  I've done the PH Andro back in late 90s and had good results kind of what you described, increased strength, lean and nearly felt like AAS.  Never done DMZ but the stuff I read on it makes it tempting.


----------



## phaezd (Mar 24, 2015)

*Attn: Prince - 1-Andro Rx, etc.*

Greetings!, pardon my inquiry into such an old thread... but if you would!- 

I have been looking into cycling 1-Andro Rx--considering the 1, 4, and Osta stack but have yet to decide--and with regard to the aforementioned '600 mg, qd': are you determining this as the composite blend or 1-androstene 3b-ol, 17-one alone? Eg.- 1-Andro Rx contains 50 mg of the active ingredient... do I factor this alone into 600 mg total @ 50 mg / unit equaling 12 tabs?, or is this relative to the amount of active ingredient after injection and conversion?

While I'm bending your ear... do you know much about the 1-Andro Rx, 4-Andro Rx, and Osta Rx blend... and how about Nitro 4, anything more effective or are these largely without benefit regarding engorgement / pump? I'm new to this and I am trying to not be a total academic so I will hold off on too many ridiculous questions. Your input and time is most appreciated!

Cheers,
-randal



Prince said:


> First of all I recommend a 6 week cycle of 1-Andro Rx at 600mg daily.
> 
> Anabolic-Matrix only has 15mg of DHEA per serving (not enough to worry about), I recommend taking AMRx on cycle *and* with PCT.
> 
> ...


----------



## phaezd (Mar 24, 2015)

*Attn: Prince - 1-Andro Rx, etc.*

Greetings!, pardon my inquiry into such an old thread... but if you would!- 

I have been looking into cycling 1-Andro Rx--considering the 1, 4, and Osta stack but have yet to decide--and with regard to the aforementioned '600 mg, qd': are you determining this as the composite blend or 1-androstene 3b-ol, 17-one alone? Eg.- 1-Andro Rx contains 50 mg of the active ingredient... do I factor this alone into 600 mg total @ 50 mg / unit equaling 12 tabs?, or is this relative to the amount of active ingredient after injection and conversion?

While I'm bending your ear... do you know much about the 1-Andro Rx, 4-Andro Rx, and Osta Rx blend... and how about Nitro 4, anything more effective or are these largely without benefit regarding engorgement / pump? I'm new to this and I am trying to not be a total academic so I will hold off on too many ridiculous questions. Your input and time is most appreciated!

Cheers,
-randal



Prince said:


> First of all I recommend a 6 week cycle of 1-Andro Rx at 600mg daily.
> 
> Anabolic-Matrix only has 15mg of DHEA per serving (not enough to worry about), I recommend taking AMRx on cycle *and* with PCT.
> 
> ...


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 24, 2015)

phaezd said:


> Greetings!, pardon my inquiry into such an old thread... but if you would!-
> 
> I have been looking into cycling 1-Andro Rx--considering the 1, 4, and Osta stack but have yet to decide--and with regard to the aforementioned '600 mg, qd': are you determining this as the composite blend or 1-androstene 3b-ol, 17-one alone? Eg.- 1-Andro Rx contains 50 mg of the active ingredient... do I factor this alone into 600 mg total @ 50 mg / unit equaling 12 tabs?, or is this relative to the amount of active ingredient after injection and conversion?
> 
> ...



Does anyone speak Canadian? 

Wheres OfficerFarva...?


----------



## phaezd (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh!, them be fighting words, mate... don't make me pelt ya with Timbits!


----------



## phaezd (Mar 25, 2015)

I was asking if the 600 mg dose, every day, is determined by the active ingredient in 1-Andro Rx... the bottle I ordered has 50 mg of the active ingredient. Or!, is it determined by the active testosterone that the pill turns into after ingestion. (Didn't mean to say injection above, my mistake.) 

Make sense?, or am I still sounding foreign...? 



GearHead40 said:


> Does anyone speak Canadian?
> 
> Wheres OfficerFarva...?


----------

